# Honda HRR2163tda mower self propelled problem



## danraven (May 4, 2016)

Hello! (New to this)
This mower has a self propelled problem in that as soon as I put the rear drive wheels on the ground, the wheels stop moving.
This mower's 3 speed control will not shift very much (it makes crackling noises when I try to budge it down to 2 from 3).
The owner of a local Honda dealership told me to drop the transmission and check it out.
I did but (the cables are still attached and the trans is still under the mower, dangling) I don't know what I am looking for.
Am I going in the right direction?
Wheels are correctly installed, as are the pinions.
Thanks, in advance, for your help.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Most of the transmissions used on Honda mowers do not have any parts available for them, so they are remove and replace. The problem could simply be an adjustment of the clutch control cable. If you can add tension to the cable and the drive works, then the cable just needs to be adjusted. I believe on your model this is done by loosening the cable clamp at the throttle control and removing the slack in the cable and then tightening the clamp back down to secure the cable.

As long as all the cables and the drive belt are attached and working, then if this doesn't take care of it, the problem most likely lies within the transmission. 

Model and serial number will tell if any transmission parts are available for this unit.


----------



## danraven (May 4, 2016)

Then I guess Bob, the owner of Ball Equipment in Parkville , Mo. is just a stupid waste of my time.(I am p-o'd if your advice is the gospel).
Anyway, if the speed control is basically stuck in 3rd, would that not indicate another problem?(He told me the speed should shift smoothly but mine doesn't).
I don't intend to repair the tranny even if it can be done, but is there possibly a lubrication issue?
A way to lube it?
I read a previous post from you to a fellow with a similar Honda and a similar issue and you advised to adjust the clutch cable but mine also has a speed control problem.
I appreciate what you have told me so far. (You should have your own Honda dealership).
Thank you!


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

I am guessing that he meant to pull the transmission out and tear it down. They can be taken apart, but if you can't get any parts for them, then they can't be repaired. I always try adjusting the clutch cable first, it's easier and if that doesn't take care of it, then usually it will need a new transmission. The shift problem could be internal to the transmission, but could also be a problem with the shift cable. 

The shift cable often makes a "click" sound when shifting between the speeds, just make sure it's engaged in one of the drive speeds when checking operation.


----------



## danraven (May 4, 2016)

Thank you for your help, much appreciated.
Maybe I could leave it in 3rd gear. Would that suffice for most mowing? (I'm not that knowledgeable about Hondas but I bought this one to fix and resell. I'm learning a bit more than I expected.)
I like the idea about adjusting the clutch cable and tomorrow I'll try that.
Maybe I could still sell this with only one gear?
Any ideas?
Thank you in advance for your help.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

It would be unusual that only the 3rd speed in the transmission works, the way they are set up it's hard for the gears to strip. Yes you can leave it in one of the speeds and use it that way, if the trans works that way.


----------



## danraven (May 4, 2016)

Thank u for your wisdom. 
The tranny is probly ok...I'm just expecting it to shift more smoothly;it shifts in such a cranky way.
I will adjust the clutch cable and see how it goes.
I'll let u know if it works!
Peace


----------



## nbpt100 (Jun 1, 2015)

I know it has been a few days since the last post so I assume the clutch cable adjustment may have worked good enough for you. If the machine was left out side the cables can get rust on the inside and be hard to move. Eventually they either brake or seize.

The other thought I had to one of your problems is that either the V belt or pulley may be slipping. The pulley is held in with a roll pin and if someone removed it at one time and did not fully press it back in it may be a problem.

I have found these shift smoother when the machine is moving.


----------

